# Black C6 Corvette rim pics anyone?



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm looking for pictures anyone might have of black C6 corvette rims on a GTO. I promise I've searched just about everywhere on here and google and cant seem to find any. NOT Z06, just the standard rims. If you have C6 rims on your car at all I'd like to see as well, but really wanting to see in black. Post away! Thanks!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I didn't think corvette rims fit gtos. Different bolt patterns, rim offsets, etc.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

dustyminpin said:


> I didn't think corvette rims fit gtos. Different bolt patterns, rim offsets, etc.


That may very well be true. But, I have seen it done a couple of times. It might be a thing where there is some machine work done or something. They were Z06 rims though too. So who knows...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen it done before. It isn't simple plug and play though. I belive there is some $$ and work to get it done. Probally cheaper to go aftermarket till it is all said and done. Plus I think you can buy Vette clone wheels with the correct offsets.


----------

